# Yahoo groups



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello guys I live in tulsa ok and I was told that yahoo had a group that posted operating sesion in tulsa ok But I can not find it any where do any of you know of a group like that.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi lears2005,

There is a group on yahoo called tkmill21a, this is a model railroad group in Tulsa OK, I don't know if that is the one you are looking for, however here is an email address for the group:

[email protected]


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I already looked at that one thats not it will have to wait till I see the guy agine and get the info from him


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

did you do a search for oklahoma train groups


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've always found the Yahoo groups that I have joined a bit annoying to work with. Their forum format is a kludge and not at all as nice as real forums.


----------

